# Finished process now what?



## Bassil_Inf (6 Jul 2013)

Good day members and staff,
I recently finished the process on July 2nd which was my medical and passed with no problems at all. I was told my file is going to be reviewed by an MCC then merit listed. I am applying to the reserves to a specific unit, what is the appropriate time period for waiting to be called by my unit with a job offer? Should I call in 2 weeks to see if im merit listed or just wait for the call to swear in? Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## korwynkim (6 Jul 2013)

I was told to call every month to ask how things were going if I didn't hear back by then.


----------



## Verge1993 (6 Jul 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Good day members and staff,
> I recently finished the process on July 2nd which was my medical and passed with no problems at all. I was told my file is going to be reviewed by an MCC then merit listed. I am applying to the reserves to a specific unit, what is the appropriate time period for waiting to be called by my unit with a job offer? Should I call in 2 weeks to see if im merit listed or just wait for the call to swear in? Thank you.
> Cheers




Call as often as you want too. It's there job to answer your questions and point you in the right direction. Personally I emailed my RC everyday asking If I have been Merit Listed yet. Once you are Merit Listed then only call around every two weeks. 

It took me 3-4 weeks after being Merit Listed to get my call for the Reserves(2011-2012).


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Call as often as you want too. It's there job to answer your questions and point you in the right direction. Personally I emailed my RC everyday asking If I have been Merit Listed yet. Once you are Merit Listed then only call around every two weeks.
> 
> It took me 3-4 weeks after being Merit Listed to get my call for the Reserves(2011-2012).



That is perhaps the dumbest advice I have ever seen.  You really think CFRC staff want to be fielding phone calls and emails from every special little snowflake, who thinks they are so important, they need daily updates.  Newsflash, the people who work in the RC's, their job is to find and process the best possible applicants for the CF, not answer daily inane questions from insecure applicants.  No one thankfully emailed me every bloody day, but if they tried, I would promptly cut them off or ignore them.  And as for reserve merit listing, once you are merit listed, calling the recruiting centre is futile and wastes your time and theirs, as it's now the individual reserve unit's responsibility to carry on the process.


----------



## RectorCR (6 Jul 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That is perhaps the dumbest advice I have ever seen.  You really think CFRC staff want to be fielding phone calls and emails from every special little snowflake, who thinks they are so important, they need daily updates.  Newsflash, the people who work in the RC's, their job is to find and process the best possible applicants for the CF, not answer daily inane questions from insecure applicants.  No one thankfully emailed me ever bloody day, but if they tried, I would promptly cut them off or ignore them.  And as for reserve merit listing, once you are merit listed, calling the recruiting centre is futile and waste your time and theirs, as it's now the individual reserve unit's responsibility to carry on the process.



This^


----------



## Verge1993 (6 Jul 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That is perhaps the dumbest advice I have ever seen.  You really think CFRC staff want to be fielding phone calls and emails from every special little snowflake, who thinks they are so important, they need daily updates.  Newsflash, the people who work in the RC's, their job is to find and process the best possible applicants for the CF, not answer daily inane questions from insecure applicants.  No one thankfully emailed me every bloody day, but if they tried, I would promptly cut them off or ignore them.  And as for reserve merit listing, once you are merit listed, calling the recruiting centre is futile and wastes your time and theirs, as it's now the individual reserve unit's responsibility to carry on the process.




Well that's just your opinion then. I did what I said I did and I even got a friendship out of it with my recruiter. He's no longer a recruiter to me. Whenever we see each other we stop, have a smoke, talk for 15-20 minutes, figure out whats going on later, etc... All because I kept in contact a lot. I guess it's all based on who they are as a person.


----------



## RectorCR (6 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Well that's just your opinion then. I did what I said I did and I even got a friendship out of it with my recruiter. He's no longer a recruiter to me. Whenever we see each other we stop, have a smoke, talk for 15-20 minutes, figure out whats going on later, etc... All because I kept in contact a lot. I guess it's all based on who they are as a person.



Did you actually take the time to negatively asses my post because I agreed with Harchet Man? You really need to grow some thicker skin.


----------



## Verge1993 (6 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Did you actually take the time to negatively asses my post because I agreed with Harchet Man? You really need to grow some thicker skin.




I think this should be PMs because it has no benefit towards the OP topic on hand, it involves me and you but since I'm typing this commenting "This^" is spam. All it does is bump up your post count. You think getting -25 points is bad? I've gotten -300 twice by the same person on the same post because he deducted -300 on my topic which for no reason should have then later I deducted -25 on one of his because he was being very aggressive then he deducted -300 on the same one he did before. In my opinion that's having the maturity of a 12 year old. 

So sorry OP didn't mean to have a rant, back to the topic.

EDIT: same guy just gave me another -300 !  Good thing I don't play Afghan Operations eh?


----------



## SeR (7 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> EDIT: same guy just gave me another -300 !  Good thing I don't play Afghan Operations eh?



It's also a great way to alert others that your a total knob.


----------



## Verge1993 (7 Jul 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> It's also a great way to alert others that your a total knob.




Not my fault I get punished for no reason.. I was grown up to not take shi*t from anybody besides my parents and my boss. I don't see neither here. I don't give respect unless its given in return.


----------



## Scott (7 Jul 2013)

That's it, less posting and more reading for you

Staff


----------



## Teager (7 Jul 2013)

Isn't there a saying "respect isn't given its earned". Also there could be some future bosses here on army.ca so watch it.


----------



## JorgSlice (7 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Well that's just your opinion then. I did what I said I did and I even got a friendship out of it with my recruiter. He's no longer a recruiter to me. Whenever we see each other we stop, have a smoke, talk for 15-20 minutes, figure out whats going on later, etc... All because I kept in contact a lot. I guess it's all based on who they are as a person.



That's not going to get you bonus points. Trying to be everyone's friend can also be a negative trait, especially when they are ranked about you in a position of authority (like Recruiting). You'll just be forever labeled as a Brown Noser.


----------



## RectorCR (7 Jul 2013)

Sorry to the OP but this thread needs to die!


----------



## Gunshark (7 Jul 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Good day members and staff,
> I recently finished the process on July 2nd which was my medical and passed with no problems at all. I was told my file is going to be reviewed by an MCC then merit listed. I am applying to the reserves to a specific unit, what is the appropriate time period for waiting to be called by my unit with a job offer? Should I call in 2 weeks to see if im merit listed or just wait for the call to swear in? Thank you.
> Cheers



I don't think there is any set time period after which you should be expecting a call. But you can browse the 'Application Process Samples' thread for lots of examples of people's application process key dates.
-> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

I would say the reasonable approach is to be proactive but not annoying. In my opinion, regular check-ups on the status of your file is a great idea. Good way for you to stay informed, and good way for the recruiter to see that you're interested, and also refresh their memory about your existence. Now, by regular checks-ups I don't mean every single day. I mean every couple of weeks, maybe every 1.5 weeks, but not more often than that. Respect their time and you will be respected in return.


----------

